# What exactly is the RDA? Is this how I should determine if I am getting adequate nutr



## Arnold (Jun 27, 2011)

Question:What exactly is the RDA? Is this how I should determine if I am getting adequate nutrition? Answer:The RDA’s (Recommended Dietary Allowances) were first created by the National Research Council in the 1940′s to serve as a basis for “good nutrition”. Its main use is adequate nutrition in regards to preventing disease, i.e. Scurvy which [...]

*Read More...*


----------

